# I'd like to see a list of 16 movies/stories, one for each type



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Could _Donnie Darko_ fit as INTP?


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I don't think any movies epitomize types.


I'd mostly agree, but very occasionally some movies, like Morven callar, or Bagdad Cafe have a very particular tone to them, perhaps which remind me of a certain form of a certain type, or someone I know, though I wouldn't say are exclusive to them. Morven Callar, for instance, is very ISFP to me, as it's so insular but emotive - not that I'd necessarily type the protagonist that.

Though that's not quite the point of the thread, heh.

I can relate to Amelie.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

For INFPs, _Bridge to Terabithia _> _Amelie_. I haven't watched either, but I assume the former's movie version is like the book, which I have read. And I can tell _Amelie _is annoying.


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Basically every xSTP movies ever... 





..and the INFx movies.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

The ISTJ didn't notice the death penalty appeal form until he had worked through his paper stack....but then it was too late. 

The ISFJ didn't notice anything that wasn't approved of by others. Suicide was approved so then it was performed.

The INTJ didn't notice he was a super villain till his cape got stuck in the rocket launcher.

The INFJ didn't notice that reading minds doesn't work on trains.

The ISTP didn't notice that mechanical hip-hop moves dont work on inner city murderers.

The INTP didn't notice anything outside of his head. Which is why he tripped and fell on it.

The ISFP didn't notice the poisonous paint that fell in his drinking water, but the picture was nice.

The INFP didn't notice that others weren't noticing him. So he noticed himself off a cliff....no one noticed.

The ESTJ didn't notice, or care, when a colleage pointed out hypothetically that a falling rock could hurt, because it wasn't a fact....when it hit it soon became one.

The ENTJ didn't notice this either and got hit by the same rock, he could have noticed but he was too busy looking at himself in a mirror.

The ESFJ didn't notice that a 400 pound rhino on a safari doesn't care if you run around hysterically as a form of self-defence and emotional manipulation.

The ENFJ didn't notice that the cultists can always turn on the cult leader.

The ESTP didn't notice that the nike motto 'just do it' doesn't apply to everything, so he went and 'did it' the wrong way up a one way street....it was going fine until the bus.

The ESFP didn't notice the alchohol content of the concoction he had just mixed, but nevermind he won the bet just as he lost his liver.

The ENTP didn't notice the one fatal flaw in his doomsday device....too bad that the ISTP had just died.

The ENFP didn't notice anything that didn't currently look like a bunny, which the wolves were thankful for.

ps: Yes I know some of these arent very good and some dont even seem relevant but go easy on me, I have no imagination!!


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

ESFP!





Ni dominant





ENFP





Si


----------

